# No not a Stanley



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I acquired a #5 plane on line for parts and was sent a different plane that I won the bid on. Even with so little information on the brand of the plane, I decided to keep it. It is not a Stanley, but one of the many clones that where produced in that era where Stanley was the top producer. The plane that was sent was a Prutton #5, not a head turner at all but it does spot a heavier plane bottom casting then I have seen, and it is straight. Still have to tune it up, but it is on it's way to become maybe a user.
Made between 1935 to early 1950 in Cleveland, Ohio is about all the information I could find about it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A nice clean up on the plane. Looks like it will be a very good user.

I have not heard of this company before. No surprise, there are so many companies who made various hand tools long since out of business.

I see a high knob, but no ring in the casting. Perhaps this is from the period when Stanley did the same, not for long, since the high knobs seem to have been easy to break. Stanley then reinforced with the ring in the casting.

You should be happy to have this plane in your collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

It looks good and will probably be a good user. If it was advertised as a Stanley I would still register a complaint against the seller, just helps to keep sellers honest.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice looking plane, good job. The very bottom line is though you didn't get what you bid on. I guess it's how badly you needed the parts vs. a nice old plane. The good news is that there is still tonnage available of old Stanleys........I probably would keep it too for that little bit of money. I would mention it to the seller though. 

What parts are you looking for?


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Really was looking for a Miller Falls front knob screw for my #9 Type 3.
They have the blue steel screws instead of the brass nut and steel rod.
Spied a Mohawk plane on auction won the bid for 2.25, Mohawk was made by Millers and was taking a gamble that it might have the steel screw. Well to make the story short was sent the Prutton instead.
I have a few more finishing touches to do to it before I contact the seller and tell him thanks with a attached photo of the Prutton restored. Have seen a few Mohawks on line cheap, but never a Prutton.

And thank you for asking about parts adot45, been buying part planes to kind of build up a inventory of screws and knobs and so forth, problems is I cant help restore or cleanup those planes...:cowboy:

Here is a pic of the plane I had won the bid


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

acowboy said:


> Really was looking for a Miller Falls front knob screw for my #9 Type 3.
> They have the blue steel screws instead of the brass nut and steel rod.
> 
> And thank you for asking about parts adot45, been buying part planes to kind of build up a inventory of screws and knobs and so forth, problems is I cant help restore or cleanup those planes...:cowboy:
> ...


----------



## aztoolman (Oct 13, 2013)

adot45 said:


> acowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Really was looking for a Miller Falls front knob screw for my #9 Type 3.
> ...


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

It's time to post a pic of the Prutton restore, seems real nice. Blade was just honed with 1500 wet dry sandpaper and even finer honing, results would be even better no doubt. This #5 is heavier than my other 5's but is real comfortable. Need now is a better planning bench set up


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice! That came out great....can't tell from this angle but did you keep the frog red? Good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

adot45,
Thanks for the kind response, the red frog is on my Ohio #4 but it is not the right color red that Ohio painted with.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, OK, I see now. I just scrolled up to remind myself of what the "before" looked like ......... just chalk it up to a senior moment. :laughing:


----------

